# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Here comes the winter downer.

## Tia

I have had a few good months of not feeling quite so depressed my energy levels have been really good. Work has been challenging combined with some fun days and nights out. I kind of hoped it would last but it's not to be. The darker mornings are making me feel moody, tired and depressed. It feels as though someone has walked in to my head and turned the light out. Give me strength it's still only August and I am dreading the dark days and nights. The binge eating has started again . I really could do with some good advice before Winter really kicks in.

----------


## Paula

When was the last time you saw your doctor, lovely? Are you on any medication? If so, is it worth discussing the dose with your doctor?

----------


## Suzi

Have you had a blood test to test things like your vit D levels? What about something like a sad lamp?

----------


## Tia

The sad lamp is something I am going to look in to. Even my son said he needs one of these as he can't get out of bed on dark mornings. My sad days are a little different to his. Saturday I spent most of the day sleeping as it was so grey and dull. Today wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be even the sun came out. If the sad lamp doesn't bring any relief then it's back to medication to help me get through winter.

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart there's nothing wrong with the medication to help you through...

----------


## Tia

I know Suzi and to be honest I don't know what is worse waking up feeling like the end of the world has began or the side effects of medication. I have tried two types of anti Ds, both made me feel numb so I stopped taking them. I am panicking already about the dark mornings/ nights, about the way I feel, and life. How mad is that when summer has been a breeze ? All perfectly manageable.

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart my husband tried a fair few, until he found fluoxetine which helped him when he was just coming out of his breakdown - this time round he's found fluoxetine hasn't helped at all and so is now on venlafexine which has been a miracle for him - that and intensive psychotherapy and ACT. He's also back on the omega oils which have helped in the past too...

----------


## Paula

There are so many options with meds. It might be worth discussing with your doctor again

----------


## magie06

I agree with you. I'm already dreading the dark mornings and shorter days. We seemed to have our summer here early this year. The rain started in July and just last night I had to switch on the light at 7.15. It was a much better summer than we've had but the memories of last winter lasting 7 months is still very fresh in my memory. 
I keep telling myself though, that the medication will work. I've done a very intensive 18 month MBT course, and I've to put it into practice now. It has worked during the summer, especially during a very distressing time, I just have to keep going. 
Go back to your GP. If they don't know the more up-to-date meds ask them to refer you to someone who does.

----------


## Arty

I agree with the others. Finding the right meds for you is key. You could try getting a referral to a psychiatrist? Like you, I used to experience terrible bouts of low mood from Sept/October onwards but now cope much better thankfully. SAD syndrome can be awful, keep chatting to us on here about how you're feeling  :(nod):

----------

